# Tove Holm



## pdawson (Jan 14, 2007)

has anyone got any info or pictures of a fishing
vessel called the TOVE HOLM .
it fished from amble for a short while and her ex owners
are wondering what became of her .
(Thumb)


----------



## coble (Jul 12, 2007)

i think mike craine of 40+ fishing boats has a photo of her


----------

